# Rapid breathing



## iheartsonic (Jan 17, 2011)

Hey guys, I need your help.

Pepper, my much-tamer-and-likes-people female rat, is not her usual self.

I've got them both trained to a point where I can make a clicky noise with my tongue and they come running. Pepper isn't having any of it. Salt came up to say hi through the cage because she doesn't like being handled. Pepper usually comes up to say hi please open the cage and give me all the love you can before the cats come in. But nope, not today. I saw her sat on her feeding platform about 10 minutes ago, her fur was all kinda fluffy but not in a good way as it's usually all smoothed down and the most alarming thing I noticed was her rapid breathing. Kinda like she'd been startled but there was nothing there to have startled her. 

Any ideas?

Also, she is making a noise i've never heard her make before. It's like very quiet chattering.


----------



## peter0 (Oct 4, 2011)

I don't have rats but sounds like a respitory infection. My mice and chipmunks have had it. Its common in small animals. You treat it with baytril which you get from the vets. Some proper rat owners will come along and tell you if it is or not but it sounds like a RI. Hope she's feeling better soon


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

A haunched up rat with spiky fur is a poorly rat and as you say her breathing is rapid it sounds very much like a respiratory infection. She needs to see a vet as rats go down hill very very quickly. The vet will need to prescribe antibiotics like Baytril or doxycycline.
But as I say you can't really leave her as rats get pneumonia and can be fatal.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Oh and that noise she is making is another indication of respiratory infection.

What substrate are u using?


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

I second what Blade says, it does sound like a vet trip is needed


----------



## iheartsonic (Jan 17, 2011)

Oh golly gosh my poor poorly baby  I'll get on the phone.


----------



## iheartsonic (Jan 17, 2011)

Oh and sorry, wood shavings!! Unscented!


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

iheartsonic said:


> Oh and sorry, wood shavings!! Unscented!


The ones available from pet shops? As these are well known to exacerbate respy issues.
There are many more appropriate alternatives to wood shavings, such as paper pellets, shredded cardboard etc


----------



## iheartsonic (Jan 17, 2011)

Yep, i think it came from Jolleys.  I will use the cat litter pellets when I muck out tonight.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

iheartsonic said:


> Yep, i think it came from Jolleys.  I will use the cat litter pellets when I muck out tonight.


As you're located in Norfolk, have you tried visiting Rat Rations for cage substrate? They do a variety of different ones to choose from, I can't remember how many rats you have, but I buy stuff there in bulk (20kg bags of Finacard) as it works out cheaper with 16 rats
Good luck with your little girl at the vets x


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Yes wood shavings aren't great unless you buy kiln dried ones.
I use megazorb or eco pet bed which is cardboard squares.

When you buy the cat litter make sure its paper.
Tescos own brand is really dusty.

I use breeder celect paper litter and there is also bio catlet litter.

Keep us informed on how she gets on at the vets.


----------



## Blue Moon (Dec 18, 2011)

My little rat called bear had pneumonia there is a member called CRL who I must say saved bears life.
There is nothing she does not know about rats
My vet advised putting bear to sleep.
CRL gave me advice on everything from food to how to administer her medication.
If your rat has breathing problems you must keep the cage clean due to ammonia from the urine which could be detrimental to rats with respiratory problems.
please contact CRL she is on this forum, she is extremely knowledgeable when it comes to rats and their care.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

The advice has already been given, the lady needs to get her rat to the vet for antibiotics and to change her substrate she's using.


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2012)

blade100 said:


> The advice has already been given, the lady needs to get her rat to the vet for antibiotics and to change her substrate she's using.


I can't really add more to what has been said. I hope ratty is feeling ok today?


----------



## WelshYorkieLover (Oct 16, 2011)

Hi how is your little girl doing today?? Hope she's feeling better!! As someone who is constantly battling an ongoing respiratory condition in two of my three rats I'd say get them to a vets straight away! Mine were left for 10 months with respiratory infections and now it's unlikely I'll ever control it let alone get rid of it!!


----------



## WelshYorkieLover (Oct 16, 2011)

Just wanted to add that they came to me at 6 and 10 months with the infection back in November so it wasn't me who left them with the disease. I had them in the vets in the first few days to treat them and they've been on antibiotics pretty much every week since then and they're still not any better! Starting a new concoction tomorrow xx


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

Awww thanks blue moon. but all these people own rats know as much if not more than me. when u own alot of rats you learn quickly what can happen and what helps.


----------



## iheartsonic (Jan 17, 2011)

Sorry it's taken so long to get back to you all. I spoke on the phone to the vet who said that she'd be ok to leave until Monday if she's eating and drinking and acting normally. I wasn't happy so I sat up with her myself (which is why I'm so sleepy today! But today she seems absolutely fine, eating and drinking and trying to escape same as normal when yesterday she was just so subdued. Maybe she was startled by something after all but I just can't think what it was?  

But no point dwelling on that, I'm just glad she is back to her usual self today.

Also found out that my friend's dog died from bad after-care after treatment for pyometra at the same vet I use (weekend staff again!) so I'm looking at others in my area now :-/


----------



## iheartsonic (Jan 17, 2011)

Ps the cat litter is paper based pellets


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Hi reading back on your first post you made you said she was fluffed up and making funny noises. This is a clear sign of a respiratory infection and if left it can develop into pneumonia so if I were you I'd get her booked in at a rat savvy vets for some antibiotics. Just incase!


----------



## iheartsonic (Jan 17, 2011)

She was puffed up and making an odd noise, like teeth grinding or like guinea pig chattering. I'll call again in the morning and speak to the regular staff, I'm not sure I like these out-of-hours lot. They wouldn't take my cat out of hours because he was drinking, week later he'd been put to sleep :-/


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Teeth chattering is known as bruxing.
If a rat is well and happy then this is a sign of a happy ratty which is usually followed by a boggle. This is where the eyes sort of look as if there coming out of there sockets in a vibrating mode.

But a rat that is ill will also make teeth grinding noises to make themselves try to feel better.

I hope you get on well at the vets today.


----------



## iheartsonic (Jan 17, 2011)

She didn't make it. She died very early this morning. Not impressed with the vet not being able to decide if it was an infection or a heart problem. If this vet wasn't very rodent savvy they could have assigned us one that was. 

Sorry, not very chatty right now. :'(

Goodnight Pepper. xx


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

iheartsonic said:


> She didn't make it. She died very early this morning. Not impressed with the vet not being able to decide if it was an infection or a heart problem. If this vet wasn't very rodent savvy they could have assigned us one that was.
> 
> Sorry, not very chatty right now. :'(
> 
> Goodnight Pepper. xx


I'm so sorry
Sleep tight Pepper xxxx


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

sorry to hear about Pepper 

RIP little one


----------



## Blue Moon (Dec 18, 2011)

Sorry to hear the sad news.



R.I.P Pepper


----------

